# Internet access through 2wire router and 1 Port HomePlug ethernet adapter



## afarlow (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody had experience with accessing DVR using a 2wire router/modem. I recently purchased a 1 Port HomePlug Home Adapter. When I am in my network I can access DVR fine, but when I leave my network I can not access. I get HTTP 403 Forbidden. I have tried opening up ports 80 and 443 and that did not work. From there I allowed DMZ access to attempt to get it to work. I am being tossed back and forth from ATT and Dish network. Please let me know if anyone has an idea. I am using a VIP622 DVR with 1 Port HomePlug ethernet adapter:nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to do.

There really is no accessing of your DVR from the network directly. The SlingGuide online Website is the intended way to access your receiver for Web scheduling and if that works, it works anywhere.


----------



## afarlow (Aug 20, 2009)

Well when I am at home I can access my DVR fine. When I go to work I get the 403 error. I have opened all ports on my router to allow me to attempt to log in remotely. I have already reg at website for sling. I have tried logging on through both the dish.sling.com and through dish network web site. I made sure that my dvr is connected everyday at lunch. I don't know if it is a routing issue or something else.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The access may be blocked by your workplace. You may need to talk to the IT department.


----------



## afarlow (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in the IT department. I am a telecom analyst. I have unrestricted access. I know it is not on our end. I have tried at many different locations and have not got through.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

Though some 'experts' here have disputed it, I found remote access would not function until I established a port forward for port 5001 to the IP of my 722. Sling online help suggested that for Sling box products and it worked. I'm using a Actiontec M1000 bridged to a Linksys WRT54GL router and a Linksys WET54G Wireless bridge attached to the 722. The same forward was needed previously with a 2-wire 2701 which failed.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There should be no need to open any ports on your router for Sling Guide access to your receiver. All connections originate from the receiver, outbound to Dish so it works across DNZ and NAT just fine. There are no inbound connections needed.

It makes no sense that you can access the sling site from home but not from your office. You have not provided any details about exactly what you do from home that works and does not work from the office. Even at home you do not connect directly to your receiver. You connect to the Dish or Sling site which sends a sat signal to the receiver to establish an outbound connection also. Then you can communicate with the receiver using the Sling site as a go between. When you are at work, can you connect to the Sling site at all? If so, does the Sling site say it can not access the receiver, or what exactly goes wrong?


----------



## afarlow (Aug 20, 2009)

Tank you. I am going to try and add another router to my system. You post helped. I was talking to some coworkers about it and they agreed that a new router would be best.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I still think we need more information... like how/where you are getting the http 403 error.


----------



## afarlow (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm getting the 403 error when I try to access through www.dishnetwork.com . When I try dish.sling.com ( which I already have an account for ) it will show a blank screen in web browser. I will log in with correct credientals, then it diverts me to a page that has nothing on it. I have re registered twice. I am at a loss with where to go from here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds to me like one of the following possibilities:

1. Firewall blocking access from work
2. Browser is blocking popups and/or scripts
3. Browser is not allowing cookies.

If you're trying the same thing at home and it works, but doesn't work when you are at work... those are the primary culprits, because even when you are doing it at home, it's the Dish Web site is still accessing through the Internet which means everything on your receiver's end is fine.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Stewart is offering some good things to check. With those symptoms the problem is certainly not your home router. Are you using the same laptop at home and work or are you using two different computers? I'm guessing you are using two different machines with different configurations/software/network and its a difference in your environment not a problem with your router.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

afarlow said:


> I'm getting the 403 error when I try to access through www.dishnetwork.com . When I try dish.sling.com ( which I already have an account for ) it will show a blank screen in web browser. I will log in with correct credientals, then it diverts me to a page that has nothing on it. I have re registered twice. I am at a loss with where to go from here.


I believe ATT blocks TCP ports 135, 139, 445 and 1025 irrespective of enabling DMZ in your 2wire router. Don't know if those ports are needed for your setup.

Does this help? http://www.slingcommunity.com/forum/thread/37129/Remote-Viewing-Configuration/;jsessionid=4BBB3CB047960F411D267C0474C81D88


----------

